# Gallipolis/Eureka Dam



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Im going to my campsite on the Ohio river in Mason WV on monday and i was wondering if anyone know anything about Gallipolis/Eureka Dam. We went there once before and did ok, My buddy found a skipjack rig on the ground and tied it on. He got spooled on the first cast. Then found another one and it happened again. 

We go through gallipolise so i think we are going to stop. Any advise or info will be a great help.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck down their russ, have a good one


----------

